# in tiefer trauer



## snow crash (5. Januar 2002)

tjaja... wenn man dann mal seine bitch verloren hat.....











in tiefster trauer, euer snowy


----------



## Tai2K (5. Januar 2002)

>>>tjaja... wenn man dann mal seine bitch verloren hat..... <<<
lol? 

Zu dem bild kann ich nur sagen das es zwar ausgefallen is aber net ganz klar is was es ausdrücken soll und zudem von der umsetzung noch etwas naja arg seltsam ist


----------



## snow crash (5. Januar 2002)

*pass auf*

ich weiss nicht, ob du nach rechts gescrolled hast, aber wir sind beide so am ende... und es wird nichts mehr... es drückt mehr oder weniger gar nichts aus und entsteht meinem durch trauer verworrenem geiste. es war eine reaktion auf etwas, ich kann also nichts dafür... nur für den threat kann ich was. macht mich nur an... ICH BIN DOCH NUR TRAURIG!!!


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2002)

also mir war der sinn und die aussage sofort klar, astreine umsetzung muss ich sagen


----------



## snow crash (5. Januar 2002)

*hmm...*

war das jetzt ironisch gemeint??? wenn du das ERNST meinst, was ich sehr stark anzweifel, dann vielen dank, dass du mit mir versuchst, mein leiden zu mindern... thx...

ya snowy


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2002)

nein war ganz echt wirklich ernst. echt mal. Der style ist zwar vielleicht net jedermanns sache, aber ich finds astrein, der style erinnert mich an irgendwas, weiss nur nicht mehr an was.

Also solange ich keine   oder  wohinger setze is das immer mein voller ernst.


----------



## snow crash (5. Januar 2002)

*es gibt*

doch in der tat noch menschen, die sagen, etwas sei schön obwohl jeder ***** weiss, dass es ******* ist.... aber egal... danke.... du hilfst mir...


ya snowy


----------



## Tai2K (5. Januar 2002)

Ich find die umsetzung etwas wiedersprüchlich (so scheints zumindestens mir) und der satz drüber will irgend wie net ganz zum rest passen


----------



## snow crash (5. Januar 2002)

*und...*

what about this??? : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ist meine ansicht der dinge damit klar vertreten? all die frohen menschen um mich rum und wir als mittelpunkt der unendlichen liebe, die leider leider anscheinend zerronnen ist?

ich denke mal so geht's.... *schnief* *trauer*

ya snowy


----------



## Tai2K (5. Januar 2002)

k etz habs endlich auch ich kapiert (wobei die umsetzung noch immer net so mein ding is)


----------



## snow crash (5. Januar 2002)

*alter schwede!*

ich werd jetzt ganz sicher nicht wegen DIR meine ganze psd neumachen, du TAUCHER, DU... *gg*

see ya, 

ya snowy


----------



## Tai2K (5. Januar 2002)

schade naja hab am anfang bei dem sinn des bildes in ne komplett falsche richtung gedacht


----------



## Bandit_profi (5. Januar 2002)

*autsch*

AUTSCH wenn ich das mal so sagen darf


----------



## shiver (6. Januar 2002)

gehört nach fettepixel.de


----------

